# 525 volt motor???



## xsryman (Dec 4, 2012)

Any one ever seen a 525 volt 1450 rpm motor? Ive seen 575 volt and various IEC motor voltages but I am in search of a 525 volt 1450r rpm 256T frame NEMA motor...


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

xsryman said:


> Any one ever seen a 525 volt 1450 rpm motor? Ive seen 575 volt and various IEC motor voltages but I am in search of a 525 volt 1450r rpm 256T frame NEMA motor...


where is this needed at? i know there used to be some 600 volt systems around but not anymore. this sounds like a voltage for the uk areas & such. is it 60 hz?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Is it ancient motor? In the old days the 600v system used to be called "550v" kind of like how people used to say 110, 220 and 440v. So maybe if the nominal voltage was 550v the motor might have been 525v the same way motors for the 600v system today are actually 575v.


----------



## xsryman (Dec 4, 2012)

this is a 50hz application. Also yes i have heard of 575v but not 525v. Just thought I would throw it out there and see if anyone might now more than me. lol


----------

